# Dental nurse



## Florence22 (Sep 9, 2013)

I am currently a dental nurse in the uk looking to move to Australia. My dream if it is possible would be to study dental hygiene therapy in Australia however I am not qualified as a therapist in the uk but I do know even if you are you have to re-sit the exam for Australia. Do I need other qualification and is it possible ? 
Many thanks
Steph


----------



## shingle (Sep 30, 2012)

The lists you need to look at for Skilled emigration are the SOL & CSOL. Go to Department of Immigration & Citizenship for general info & skillselect for specific visas. I doubt if dental nurse is skilled enough tbh to qualify for skilled migration, but if you can afford to study Dental Hygiene Therapy in Aus you apply for a student visa once you've found a suitable course & enrolled . Apparently studying as an International student costs megabucks, but do look into it all.


----------



## ahego (Sep 13, 2013)

Hope you will pass exam and move to Australia


----------



## megancpc (Aug 11, 2013)

Agreed, you'd need to look 1, studying, 2.being accepted as this particular program can be quite competitive, 3. Applying for a student visa. 4.once accepted and in Aus you can work up to 20 hrs per week while studying. 
Another option is New Zealand. I know this is an Aussie forum however I can't not mention AUT - Auckland University of Technology, A great program. You would be then qualified in Aus also due the the Trans Tasman agreement. You should check directly with them for details.


----------

